# Nokia e71 Speicherkartenproblem



## proluckerdeluxe (17. März 2009)

Hi, ich habe mir zu meinem Nokia e71 ne 8gb speicherkarte geholt und irgendwie klappt das net so ganz, als ich das erste mal musik drauf gemacht habe hat es schon ewigkeiten gebraucht, bis das handy die musik auf dem stick gefunden hat, da stand dann ne geile fehlermeldung wie "eine reparatur hat die musikbibliothek beschädigt - beheben?" da hab ich dann auf ja geklickt und dann irgendwann stunden später hat der alles hinbekommen, nun hab ich mal wieder was anderes draufgemacht und jetzt "erkennt" der musikplayer net die musik die ich noch dazugemacht habe... wenn ich über den dateimanager gehe dann öffnet er die, aber ich kann net alben am stück abspielen... kann ich dem player irgendwie seine medienbibliothek aktualisieren lassen?


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2009)

Also bei meinem N95 muss ich nur den Player öffnen, auf Optionen klicken und Aktualisieren auswählen.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (17. März 2009)

die funktion gibs bei mir net -.-


----------



## nfsgame (17. März 2009)

Müsste aber. HAb ich bis jetzt bei so ziemlich jedem Handy gesehen.
Mach mal nen "screenshot" (<-) von dem was du auswählen kannst.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (17. März 2009)

ah, ich habs gefunden, aber nachdem ich auf aktualisieren geklickt habe hat er ganixmehr gefunden  alles weg... (also zumindest denkt das handy sowas xD) irgendwie is das komisch... hab auf aktualisieren gedrückt und dann stand da 0 tracks...


----------



## stromer007 (18. März 2009)

Schau mal nach, ob dein Handy mit dem Kartentyp (-größe) zurechtkommt.

Diese großen Karten sind meist "**HC" wie *H*igh *C*apacy und viele Handys kommen damit nicht klar.

Bei meinem Blackberry 8310 werden von den 8GB auch nur ca. 3,6GB angezeigt.

Ich denke es könnte mit der Speicheradressierung zusammenhängen, die durch 32Bit auf 4GB beschränkt ist (minus interner Speicher = 3,6GB).

Wenn jetzt Daten im (nicht adressierbarem) Datenbereich liegen, gibt es die kuriosesten Fehler.


----------



## Kubiac (23. März 2009)

Also ich habe auch ein Nokia E71 mit einer 8GB Karte. Läuft wunderbar. Formatier mal die Karte mit dem Handy. Wenn es immernoch nicht tut, ist die Karte eventuell beschädigt. Ein Firmware Update des Handys käme da auch noch in Frage. Letzte Woche ist eine neu Firmware rausgekommen.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (29. März 2009)

solange ich die speicherkarte nicht mit dem pc veränder kommt das handy jetz damit klar, das geht einigermaßen! 

leider habe ich ein paar neue Probleme...

1. der autofokus der kamera geht nichtmehr, es wird mit der handycam nixmehr scharfgestellt, er macht noch bilder, der fokus allerdings liegt halt auf unendlich (also verhält sich die kamera wie einer ohne af, is schade wegen "nahaufnahmen") allerdings können anwendungen wie der textscanner den fokus noch benutzen, er is also net kaputt sondern irgendwie nur ausgeschaltet.
kann ich da was machen?

2. dann hat mir nen freund mal erzählt, dass es was kostet wenn ich das gps in dem handy benutze, stimmt das?

und 3. hat das handy eine stopuhr? hab sie bis jetz noch net gefunden^^

dankeschön schonmal für antowrten (wollt net schonwieder nen thread aufmachen)


----------



## Kubiac (29. März 2009)

1. Das ist wirklich merkwürdig. Da scheint was nicht zu funktionieren. Wenn das mein Handy wäre, würde ich es mal formatiern und in den Auslieferungszustand zurückversetzen. Das geht mit dieser Tastenkombination: *#7370#. Aber bitte vorher alle wichtigen Daten sichern. Es wird alles gelöscht. Kannst auch mal schauen ob es ein Firmwareupdate gibt. Dabei werden aber aich alle Daten gelöscht.

2. Ja es kostet etwas wenn A-GPS aktiviert ist. In den Einstellungen unter Standortbestimmung kann man das abschalten. Bei aktiviertem A-GPS verbindet sich das Handy kurz mit dem Internet und holt sich die Positionsdaten der Satelliten.

3. Nein es hat keine Stoppuhr. Kann man aber sicher nachträglich installiern. einfach mal googlen.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (29. März 2009)

wenn ich formatiere gehen auch alle telefonbucheinträge weg, oda? ich mach einen auf garantie und mach das bei nem nokiahändler, der wird mir wahrscheinlich gleich ne neue firmware draufmachen... vllt is das dann mitn bissl glück wieder da^^

dankeschön


----------



## Kubiac (30. März 2009)

Ja, alles was im Telefonspeicher ist, wird gelöscht. 
Kannst auch zum Nokiahändler laufen und ne neue Firmware draufmachen lassen. Deine Daten solltest du aber trotzdem mit Nokia PCSuite sichern, denn die werden beim Firmwareupdate auch gelöscht. Sicherheitshalber würde ich die Speicherkarte rausnehmen beim Flashen oder formatieren, egal ob zu Hause oder beim Händler.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (18. April 2009)

so, da das problem nicht besser wurde, hab ich die speicherkarte formatiert...d as hat auch ncihts gebracht drum hab ich die neueste firmware draufgemacht... augenscheinlich scheint das problem mit dem speicher behoben zu sein, allerdings sind jetz wegen dem formatieren auch all meine programme weg inklusiv nokia maps... jetz hab ich mir die neues version ausm internet runtergeladen, da sind aber keine karten dabei, wie bekomme ich die wieder? hab jetz immer das befolgt, wie es bei nokia.de steht aber ich bekomme keine karten, das programm hab ich... dazu hab ich auch immernoch kein af bei der cam, er stellt nixmehr scharf  weiß jmd wie ich das beheben kann? hab jetz schon die neueste firmware drauf, hat sich nix geändert


----------



## Kubiac (18. April 2009)

Um die Karten zu bekommen. lädst du dir den Map Loader runter, verbindest dein Handy mit dem USB-Kabel mit dem PC, wählst auf dem Handy als Massenspeicher verbinden aus. Das Programm sollte dein Handy erkennen und du kannst dir deine Karten runterladen.

Hast du nach dem Firmwareupdate deine Daten mit dem Backup vom PCSuite wiederhergestellt? Wenn ja, kann es möglich sein, dass es auch den Fehler wieder auf dein Handy geladen hat. Das heißt: Nochmal flashen und beim Backup nur Kontakte, Nachrichten und Kalender auswählen um das zu vermeiden. 
Wenn das auch nichts bringt, hat das Handy wohl irgend ein Defekt und würde von der Garantie gebrauch machen.

Echt schade das du solche Probleme hast. Das Handy ist wirkich Klasse und hatte noch keine Probleme damit.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (19. April 2009)

die karten hab ich jetz bekommen, bloß das af problem habe ich noch  hab jetz in nem andern forum gelesen, dass man mit 2 knöpfen fotos machen kann, einer is ohne af (dafür halt schneller) und mitn andern kann man mit machen, ich mache die fotos immer mit dem großen viereckigen, nen andern hab ich noch net gefunden um auszulösen xD womit machst du des?

ich hatte auch direkt nach dem formatieren wo ich die daten noch net wieder drauf hatte bilder gemacht... ohne af... hat sich also nix geändert... allerdings hatte ich den af noch mit diesem programm textscanner (welches mir beim formatieren verloren gegangen is) da hat der wunderbar fokusiert wärend die kamera dies nicht tat... physisch kaputt ist er also nicht, nur aus... irgendwie komisch, für rat bin ich dankbar^^


----------



## Kubiac (19. April 2009)

Ähm, mal ne blöde Frage: Du weißt schon dass du mit der Taste T den AF aktiviertst? Also du must Zielen, auf T drücken (Rahmen wird grün) und dann Bild knipsen.
Von alleine macht der das nicht.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (19. April 2009)

ja, habs gerade in nem andern forum gelesen xD
aber früher hat der auch so scharfgestellt, also auf den großen knopf gefrückt, dann hat er scharf gestellt und gleichzeitig das foto gemacht, jetz muss ich auf "t" drücken und dann auslösen das war früher net so Oo


----------



## Kubiac (19. April 2009)

Das kann ich definitiv verneinen. Das hat noch nie funktioniert. Hab das Handy vom ersten Tag an und hab alle Firmware Versionen druff gehabt. Ich denke das war wohl eine anderes Programm. Hast du den Nokia Multiscanner auf deinem Handy installiert? Da funzt das AF automatisch. Beim Barcode Reader auch. Nur beim normalen Foto knipsen muss man T drücken.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (19. April 2009)

omg, dann liegts vllt daran, dass ich zu viele texte gescannt habe, wo das wahrscheinlich automatisch geht^^
cool, dann sind eigentlich alle probleme beseitigt, ich hoffe mal, dass die speicherkarte net wieder rummuckt^^

besten dank!


----------



## Kubiac (20. April 2009)

Dann viel Spass mit dem Handy

Die Original Nokia SD-Karten haben meistens keine so gute Qualität.
Die meisten Probleme (Abstürze, Hänger usw.) verursachen diese schlechten Karten. Habe das schon bei einigen Leuten und bei mir beobachten dürfen.


----------

